# Can a Canon r5/r6 be bricked



## SenseiofPhot0s (Mar 23, 2022)

I accidentally pressed a button during my firmware update for my canon r5 and it froze (or at least it seemed like it did). So then I slightly panicked and tried to power off, which didn't work. Ultimately since nothing happened I pulled the battery, and it seems to be fine. Is my Camera alright or should I be worried?

I pulled it right from the beginning and it did have a slow start. Overall, It seems like it is working fine after I tried updating again. Fortunately, it did not brick and it updated to the corrected firmware.

Is there something I should look out for if it is acting weird?

Or would restarting the whole camera be a viable option?
https://www.dpreview.com/forums/reply?parent=66008002


----------



## snappy604 (Mar 23, 2022)

can it be bricked? I think almost anything with firmware upgrades can depending on where in the cycle it gets interrupted. However good manufacturers have reduced the window/likelyhood if that occurring. 

If you still get the menus, images etc and it was early as you indicated, it was likely still copying/loading and no harm done. likely you can even try again!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 23, 2022)

The firmware update takes a long time to get started, don't panic, it takes 2 minutes or so before you see the update bar start to move very slowly. It might take 10 or 15 minutes to complete, or it seems that way. If it's interrupted by pulling power, that is the worst possible thing since any measures in the camera to keep from messing up the firmware would be bypassed.

It sounds like you were very lucky. I'd go back and redo the firmware update just in case that something was left in the wrong state.


----------



## HikeBike (Mar 31, 2022)

You shouldn't ever turn any electronic equipment off in the middle of a firmware update. I'd give the camera at least an hour of being stuck before even considering doing that, and I still wouldn't want to.

It sounds like you got very lucky, and your camera is perfectly fine. It absolutely could have been bricked.


----------



## tron (May 31, 2022)

When I upgrade my cameras I put them somewhere a little away from me so I do not look at them all the time. When I finally go to look at them the upgrade has finished. I would not touch them by any means but with this way I am not feeling anxious during the procedure.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 1, 2022)

The firmware upgrade process takes a very long time for my R5. It seems like its stalled, I just have to wait. Just do the firmware upgrade again, it will be fine. Don't panic if it takes a couple of minutes before you see anything start to happen.


----------

